

Terrorists should be 'eliminated', says Apple's Tim Cook - p01926
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/11441265/Terrorists-should-be-eliminated-says-Apples-Tim-Cook.html

======
paulhauggis
"Intriguingly, Cook argues that even in an age of digital money, which is
inherently less private than cash, consumers’ private life can still be
respected. His new payments system - Apple Pay - in particular has been
designed to restrict the amount of information available to outsiders, he
says."

Your data is private as long as we are ones keeping it secure. At this point,
can we really trust any large company with our data?

~~~
a3n
Can we really trust any large company? For anything?

When a pile of money reaches into the billions it tends to become self aware,
and co-opts everything associated with it into serving it.

